# Coral rock safe for freshwater tank?



## SlimmPickenz (Apr 24, 2013)

Just got back from Miami and brought back a few coral rock for my tank. Along with a few sea shells. Is this a bad idea? How do I make this safe for my cichlids?


----------



## StevenT (Jun 11, 2013)

Boil or bleach them.


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 27, 2012)

Those coral skeletons are pure calcium carbonate with a pretty large surface area. They will raise your ph, gh, kh. If the cichlids you are talking about are from the East African Rift Lakes, like Malawi, Tanganyika, go right ahead. If they are South American dwarf cichlids, do NOT put those rocks into their tank.

Boiling or bleaching would be fine for general disinfection.


----------



## SlimmPickenz (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes they are all African Malawi. My ph is currently at a natural 7.8-8.0 with no additives. If I raise it I'm afraid of harm during water changes? Or if I decide to take them out one day? (Ph fluctuation) any advice or suggestions?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

It won't raise it above 8, your safe. It actually acts as a PH buffer. SW raises the PH.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You're all good adding that stuff for malawis or any of the African lake cichlids.Waterchanges shouldn't have much of an effect either if you're getting 7.8+ from your tap and even if your tap is lower you want your tank to get/stay higher.A.C.'s like 8-8.3 or so so buff away with coral and even consider dolomite or crushed coral for substrate.


----------

